# Amazon Prime Video to launch in Spain next month



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Amazon Prime Video llega a España el mes que viene, competencia para Netflix | SMART TV | Cinco Días

Does anyone on here use it, either in the UK or with a VPN? How does it compare with Netflix?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I think there is a fair bit of crossover with some of the same content that netflix has but it also has it's stand alone shows too. The new Clarkson show for example. If the price is going to be as low as they expect it may be worth a shot.

The same article also mentions HBO is coming too, that could be better I would imagine.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

My Philips smart TV had Netflix preloaded, so I just activated the subscription. Presumably I'd have to download apps for Amazon or HBO somehow. Is this tricky?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

They may come in an update, to be honest I don't even know if a TV updates itself?
I use the PS4 for those things at the moment and it is all in there already or gets added when something new comes along.


----------



## kdsb (May 3, 2015)

I had a free trial in the US and they have some good original shows (I especially like Transparent). In the US it is bundled with their free shipping plan which we have here in Spain so i wonder if we would be able to access it for a lower rate. Though we already have Netflix here so not sure if we would want to pay more.

More than Amazon Prime I like Amazon Instant Video which allows you to rent pretty much any movie for streaming. I have not seen anything like that on Spanish Amazon. You pay $4 and have 24 hours or so to watch the movie.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

I have both Amazon Prime and Netflix. My Panasonic TV won't do the Amazon App so I have to run it via HDMI lead but I like it. This week we watched Grand Tour (Top Gear) and Legend (Kray Twins) , I use it quite often for fast free delivery and I get loads of free music, so yes it's a hit with me. I only hope there is a way I can use it in spain. I did use the music on my Kindle HD on the hire car last month in Spain and will net week. Here it costs me about £70 a year. Netflix is good too but I don't watch loads of TV or films but when I do I like choice.


----------



## sat (Jul 20, 2008)

But remember, content they offer in SPain may NOT be the same content as they show in other countries... as it all depends which companies have the rights for that content in each country...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

kdsb said:


> I had a free trial in the US and they have some good original shows (I especially like Transparent). In the US it is bundled with their free shipping plan which we have here in Spain so i wonder if we would be able to access it for a lower rate. Though we already have Netflix here so not sure if we would want to pay more.
> 
> More than Amazon Prime I like Amazon Instant Video which allows you to rent pretty much any movie for streaming. I have not seen anything like that on Spanish Amazon. You pay $4 and have 24 hours or so to watch the movie.


Yes, I have the Premium plan for free postage and they have said we will get a reduced rate. I think the instant video will be launched here at the same time as the Prime Video. At the moment we have Wuaki for that though I rarely use it.

HBO is coming soon too. I suspect their content will continue to be superior than Amazon - I'd rather clean toilets than watch Clarkson et al. Currently hooked on Westworld.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Yes I use to hate Clarkson but the show was good, as they say each to there own but you did ask about Amazon in the UK as well, purpose of my post.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Roy C said:


> Yes I use to hate Clarkson but the show was good, as they say each to there own but you did ask about Amazon in the UK as well, purpose of my post.


Of course! Will wait and see what is on offer in the Spanish version.


----------



## JulyB (Jul 18, 2011)

This launched today. I think it's great, as long as you were paying for Premium like I have been - there are a few interesting looking series and plenty of oldish movies to watch. 

One nice feature is that you can watch most things in English or Spanish (or a bunch of other languages, especially French and German, but a lot of Polish, Chinese and Japanese etc) so this should be a boone for language learners as well.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

I got an email offering it for €19.99 p.a. as a current Premium subscriber, which is much cheaper than Netflix or HBO (which also launched this week). But there didn't seem to be much content that I hadn't already seen. I do think the Netflix originals are first rate, enjoying The Crown at the moment.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Tempted by the HBO one if I'm honest.
The content is fairly good and differs more from Netflix than Amazon does plus the kids content is pretty good too.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Just installed on my Lg smart tv, any serie recommendation? I'm a netflix fan but since I'm already a Premium subscriber I have it for free


----------



## skip o (Aug 1, 2011)

I found the selection at Netflix Spain to be much worse than Netflix US or Netflix UK, so I cancelled it.

I had HBO and was amazed how bad the playing mechanism is. I have 30mbs download speed and HBO froze every few minutes.

I like 123movies.gs (was 123movies.to and 123movies.cz) a lot. Great selection. Free. I'd prefer to pay for a good service, but everything I have paid for has been cruddy.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

I can't seem to find any apps either on the tv or PS4 to be able to watch HBO anyone know how I can get it on my tv?
We do have a android/sat box but no idea how to use the android part.

edit> ah I see. It's a faff. That explains it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> Tempted by the HBO one if I'm honest.
> The content is fairly good and differs more from Netflix than Amazon does plus the kids content is pretty good too.


Me too but I've seen all the good stuff already... If torrent sources keep disappearing and they bring out an easy-to-download Android app for our Smart TV I will get it eventually.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

clarayana said:


> Just installed on my Lg smart tv, any serie recommendation? I'm a netflix fan but since I'm already a Premium subscriber I have it for free


Depends on your tastes but if you like police/crime stuff, The Shield is very good. Almost as good as The Wire. I see they have all seven series!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pazcat said:


> I can't seem to find any apps either on the tv or PS4 to be able to watch HBO anyone know how I can get it on my tv?
> We do have a android/sat box but no idea how to use the android part.
> 
> edit> ah I see. It's a faff. That explains it.


It will only work on Android 5 I think. If your Android box is hooked up to your google account, you can download apps directly to the box from Playstore on a PC. 

They don't always appear on the main app screen though, I downloaded the FilmOn app and I have to go into Settings - Manage Apps to open it.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> Depends on your tastes but if you like police/crime stuff, The Shield is very good. Almost as good as The Wire. I see they have all seven series!


Thanks, I'll check them both. I was wanting to find Luther but they don't have it..I saw 3 seasons, and it has 4. Atm I'm watching The good wife (netflix) it's good!


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> It will only work on Android 5 I think. If your Android box is hooked up to your google account, you can download apps directly to the box from Playstore on a PC.
> 
> They don't always appear on the main app screen though, I downloaded the FilmOn app and I have to go into Settings - Manage Apps to open it.


Yeah that is what it seems like, not sure if I can update the box to 5 or not. It's a pain in the bum this box as it is.

But poor form from HBO though, might have to cancel the trial before I have even used it.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

I've Amazon and Netflix in the UK, both much the same and I find the content of both limited to be honest.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Well my Mum in Oz while buying gifts for the kids managed to sign herself up to Amazon Premium. Does that mean I could borrow her login and try it out?
To be honest I'm going to have to work out how to walk her through unsubscribing, which will be fun. lol

Also a stroll through HBOes facebook comments is enlightening. Why on Earth are they using flash? No wonder people say it is so slow.
Doesn't matter unless they start to add more devices in the next week or so it's going to be hard to win customers back who have wasted their free trial period. Shame, with their content they can afford to do it properly. All the platforms exist in the US already.


----------



## clarayana (Jul 21, 2014)

I think it should work..just need the email and password


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Alcalaina said:


> Me too but I've seen all the good stuff already... If torrent sources keep disappearing and they bring out an easy-to-download Android app for our Smart TV I will get it eventually.


Torrent sources won't go away although you may have to look more for them and be careful what you download.

Torch Torch Web Browser - Your All in One Internet Browser is a good browser and has a built in torrent download manager.


----------

